
Artificial Life for AI People - hughzhang
https://thegradient.pub/an-introduction-to-artificial-life-for-people-who-like-ai/
======
benji_is_me
The guy in the second video (Dave Ackley) made the Ulam programming language.
I've seen the paper describing it appear on hnews multiple times.

Currently he's working on the "T2 tile project," wherein he's attempting to
build the "world's first indefinitely scalable computational stack."[1] He
uploads weekly videos about it on YouTube.[2]

[1] [https://www.t2tile.com/](https://www.t2tile.com/)

[2]
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1M91QuLZfCzHjBMEKvIc-A](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1M91QuLZfCzHjBMEKvIc-A)

------
cellular
I'm surprised "primordial particle system" wasn't mentioned.

